# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Ver 2.8.3 Volcano YellowStone & Volcano Module Released !!

## mohamed73

*What's new in VOLCANO Ver 2.8.3 ?*    *MTK6572+EMMC add new flash support** Adjust 6530、6531、6620 read/write flash** ADB ROOT add new phone models** MTK6577 add new flash support** Volcano YellowStone 2.8.3** Volcano Module 2.8.3*   * What is Volcano YellowStone and Volcano Module ?* 
As you guys knows VolcanoBox updates ( Rar Files ) are becoming huge in  size. it's getting over 400MB ( in compress format ) and when we extract  it. it's goes upto 900Mb. So we split Volcanobox software into two  parts. One of them we called Volcano YellowStone and other called  Volcano Module. 
Volcano YellowStone have Base Files. means all files which Volcanobox  Software needs to run have in Yellow Stone. All Regular updates which we  mostly updates are called Volcano Module. so like this you don't have  to download huge amount of data every time of update. you just have to  have Volcano YellowStone once ( or whenever we update ) Download and  save it into your pc and Download just Volcano Module's updates and  extract/copy into Volcano YellowStone and over write files that's it.  this will save you lot of data to download. Volcano YellowStone is round  320 MB in size and VolcanoBox Modules are just 60~70 MB in size. in  every update just download Volcano Module and extract/copy into Volcano  YellowStone and you are ready to run.  
In support area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  All previous updates are moved into OLD_UPDATE folder and we make two  new folders. one is called Volcano Volcano_YellowStone_(BaseFiles) &  other called is Volcano_Module_Regular_Updates. you just have to  download ONCE Volcano YellowStone and rest every time have to download  updates from Volcano Module. After download make sure you copy/extract  Module files into YellowStone folder and overwrite all files.    *Holiday Sessions:*  *In Pakistan, China, India,& Rest of world have Some festivals.* *Muslim brothers* have  Haj & Eid-Ul-Adha & Mostly Muslims will not do work so,  Congrats to All Muslims are Happy EID. Just request Don't eat too much  *Hindu Brothers* have Durga Pooja & Mostly Hindus will not do work so, Wish you happy Durga Pooja  *China have* Chongyang, they also don't do work so let them Celebrate and Cut Cakes. *also Don't forget X-Mass* is coming next month.  *8 oct mostly Team members will back on work so till that Enjoy your self*  *Wish you Happy Life*    *Important note:
Only Volcano Module exe will not able to run. You have to Extract/Copy  Volcano Module update files into Volcano YellowStone folder to able to  Work fine !!*   * To Download VolcanoBox YellowStone* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * To Download VolcanoBox Module* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * To Download OLD Updates*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Help  Us to Add more things  in Volcano.... Simply Recommend VolcanoBox to  your all Friends... More  We Sale.... More New Things We ADD... So Every  thing is now in your  hand... If you want we add many more things help  us in SALE...*   *BlackBerry update* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *All Updates & History :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

